# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi với người yêu ở đâu? - Di choi voi nguoi yeu o dau?

## hangnt

Đi chơi với người yêu ở đâu? luôn là câu hỏi với những người đang yêu. Didau.org xin mách với bạn những địa điểm lãng mạng dành cho hai người.

*Nếu bạn ở Hà Nội 

Những địa điểm này nằm ngay trong lòng Hà Nội. Bạn không phải tốn nhiều tiền cho cuộc đi chơi. Và được sống “trọn vẹn” giữa không gian thoáng đãng và dân dã.

Con đường tình yêu: Phan Đình Phùng

Nét đặc biệt của con đường này là con đường duy nhất ở Hà Nội có 2 hàng cây trên một vỉa hè. Hãy tưởng tượng vào một buổi chiều cuối tuần, bạn và người ấy dắt tay nhau đi trên vỉa hè, là vàng rơi trải dưới những bước chân trông chẳng khác gì cảnh lãng mạn trong phim Hàn Quốc “Bản tình ca mùa đông”.


Cầu Long Biên

Từ cầu Long Biên, bạn và người ấy có thể nhìn thấy cảnh xe cộ qua lại tấp nập ở cầu Chương Dương, được ngắm màu nước sông Hồng và “bị” những cơn gió thổi vào mặt mát rượi.


Đứng ngắm cảnh ở cầu Long Biên mang lại cho ta cảm giác thật thoải mái. Dường như khi đứng trước gió, người ta trở thành những con người hoàn toàn mới. Bao lo âu, suy nghĩ đều bị gió cuốn đi. Trước mắt chỉ còn lại một không gian “mở”, không gian của mơ ước, hi vọng, không gian màu nước sông Hồng.

Sân vận động Mỹ Đình

Một khuôn viên có diện tích tương đối rộng, nhiều cây xanh, những bãi cỏ trải dài là địa điểm lý tưởng để bạn và người ấy lựa chọn.


Ngồi trên những thảm cỏ, ngắm nhìn một góc thủ đô đang trong quá trình đô thị hóa. Sân vận động hoành tráng, nhà thi đấu môn bơi lội hình con cá heo, đồi “tình nhân”… là những nơi hai bạn đừng nên bỏ qua.

Chiều chiều, khi gió lên là lúc những tay thả diều bắt đầu “hành động”. Bạn cũng có thể trở thành tay thả diều chuyên nghiệp nếu thường xuyên ghé thăm địa điểm này và bỏ ra một khoản phí khoảng vài chục nghìn là sở hữu một cánh diều xinh đẹp…

>> Xem bản đồ đến Sân vận động Mỹ Đình

Bến Hàn Quốc

Nếu đi từ đường Âu Cơ, bạn sẽ qua Chùa Yên, rồi men theo một triền đê thì tới bến. Từ bến, bạn sẽ ngắm được nhiều “kỳ quan” quanh Hồ Tây như Công viên nước với chiếc đu quay khổng lồ, đầm sen tỏa hương ngào ngạt và một chút “bảng lảng sương khói”.


Buổi chiều ngắm hoàng hôn ở Hồ Tây chẳng khác gì ngắm hoàng hôn ở những bãi biển nổi tiếng. Ông mặt trời đỏ quạch lặn dần xuống mặt hồ. Lúc đó chỉ thấy chân trời vô tận và lòng người xao xuyến chẳng muốn rời chân đi về.

Bãi đá sông Hồng

Bãi đá sông Hồng đã được giới trẻ Hà Nội biết đến như một điểm đến lý tưởng bởi quang cảnh thơ mộng, hoang sơ với bãi cát trải dài, thảm cỏ xanh bát ngát, những cánh đồng lau um tùm và dòng sông Hồng mênh mang chảy về chân trời xa tắp…



Bãi đá sông Hồng đang được truyền tụng trong giới trẻ Hà Nội như một điểm dã ngoại và chụp ảnh lý tưởng.



Điểm hấp dẫn của bãi đá sông Hồng chính là cảnh quan thơ mộng...



...và đậm nét hoang sơ.



Từ bãi đá, có thể đi tiếp để khám phá bờ sông Hồng, với những trảng cỏ cao hơn đầu người.



Những cánh đồng lau sậy đu đưa theo gió.



Hay những loài hoa lạ.

>> Xem bản đồ đến Bãi đá sông Hồng*

----------


## hangnt

*Trung tâm chiếu phim Quốc gia

Trung tâm Chiếu phim Quốc Gia - một địa chỉ quen thuộc và yêu mến đối với những người yêu điện ảnh Thủ đô và cả nước. Tại các phòng chiếu của Trung tâm Chiếu phim Quốc Gia, khán giả có thể thưởng thức các tác phẩm điện ảnh với mọi thể loại, có cơ hội gặp gỡ với các đạo diễn, diễn viên điện ảnh qua các cuộc giao lưu, các buổi công chiếu phim mới, các Liên hoan phim quốc gia và quốc tế. 




Với công nghệ hiện đại và màn hình siêu rộng, phong cách phục vụ lịch sự, chương trình luôn mới và phong phú. Trung tâm Chiếu phim Quốc Gia luôn đem đến cho quý vị những giờ giải trí thoải mái và bổ ích.




Đến với Trung tâm Chiếu phim Quốc gia, khán giả còn có thể thư giãn với các loại hình giải trí, được hưởng các dịch vụ tiện ích:
- Siêu thị sách Phương Nam – Thư viện kiến thức tổng hợp cho những người yêusách.
- Big cafe – thưởng thức café và đồ uống khác trong không gian hiện đại, đầm ấm, đậm chất điện ảnh.
- Big chicken - Các món ăn nhanh dành cho người năng động.
- Big Games – Nơi thử sức mạnh và sự khéo léo dành cho các bạn trẻ
- Top care – Nơi bạn có thể ngắm và lựa chọn sản phẩm của những thương hiệu điện máy nổi tiếng.
- Khu vực gửi xe rộng rãi, thuận tiện.

Địa chỉ: 87 Láng Hạ - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Trung Tâm Chiếu Phim Quốc Gia

Đi xem phim ở rạp Dân Chủ

Rạp Dân Chủ tại 211 Khâm Thiên là một trong những rạp chiếu tư nhân đầu tiên tại Hà Nội. Sau cải tạo, Dân Chủ trở thành một trong những rạp chiếu không quá cầu kì, sang trọng nhưng đủ để đáp ứng nhu cầu xem phim của người dân Hà Thành bởi phong cách ấm cúng và gần gũi.


Chất lượng phòng chiếu, âm thanh, ánh sáng tại Dân Chủ được cải thiện hơn rất nhiều so với trước kia. Đầu phim tại Dân Chủ cũng được tăng lên đáng kể với những phim mới nhập về thường xuyên, đặc biệt là phim nhựa của hãng Vision Net được nhập độc quyền.


Phong cách phục vụ tại Dân Chủ được đánh giá là tốt, nhân viên rất chu đáo, lịch sự. Giá vé của Dân Chủ khá rẻ, phù hợp với phần đông khán giả là sinh viên, học sinh thu nhập thấp. Tại Dân Chủ cũng không có hiện tượng quá tải, đặc biệt vào các suất chiếu buổi trưa rất vắng.


Nhược điểm của rạp là diện tích nhỏ nên khu sảnh chờ ko lớn và ko có các dịch vụ phụ đi kèm như ăn uống, giải trí v.v… Chỗ để xe của rạp quá nhỏ nên hay làm ùn tắc giao thông. Đặc biệt là vẫn còn hiện tượng phe vé ngoài rạp gây khó chịu cho nhiều người.

Địa chỉ: 211 Khâm Thiên - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Rạp Dân Chủ*

----------


## hangnt

*Công viên Bách Thảo

Công viên Bách thảo được ví như lá phổi xanh của Hà Nội. Đến đây, những người yêu thiên nhiên sẽ được đắm mình trong màu xanh cây lá và những âm thanh của rừng. Những cây cổ thụ lớn bằng vòng tay mấy người ôm là chứng nhân của nhiều biến cố trong lịch sử thủ đô.


Ngay giữa ồn ào phố xá, Bách thảo trở thành một không gian xanh, đủ rộng, đủ yên bình để người ta có thể lạc hẳn vào sự tĩnh lặng rất hiếm hoi của đời sống đô thị.

>> Xem bản đồ đến Công viên Bách Thảo

Công viên thống nhất

Nằm giữa bốn phố Trần Nhân Tông, Lê Duẩn, Đại Cồ Việt, Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, rộng khoảng 50 ha. Công viên có nhiều bồn hoa bốn mùa phô sắc, những dãy thùy liễu mượt mà, những rặng thông suốt năm xanh thẳm luôn hấp dẫn khách đến tham quan.

Khắp các lối đi đều có những dãy ghế đá nép mình bên vòm hoa, có một dải hồ dành cho những người thích bơi thuyền, có “khu phong lan” với hàng trăm chủng loại, nhiều loài cây cảnh, cây thế và những bể lớn, bể nhỏ thả cá bạc, cá vàng….

>> Xem bản đồ đến Công viên Thống Nhất

Công viên Thủ Lệ

Công viên được xây dựng trên một địa hình khá đẹp: khoảng 29 ha, hồ nước mênh mông có gờ đất chạy dài bao bọc như bầy rồng, rắn đuổi nhau; núi Bò, đền Voi Phục dưới bóng si rậm rạp.


Click this bar to view the full image.



>> Xem bản đồ đến Công viên Thủ Lệ*

----------


## hangnt

Còn gì lãng mạn hơn dắt tay nàng đi dạo trên những con đường trải thảm lá, rải rác cánh hoa sưa trắng hay hoa ban hồng. Hãy đưa nàng dạo phố trên phố Phan Đình Phùng rợp bóng cây, quanh hồ Gươm ngắm lộc vừng vàng, hoa sưa trắng hay ngắm hoa ban hồng gần khu lăng Bác. 






*Nhâm nhi quán xá phố hè 





Nếu nàng là người có tâm hồn ẩm thực bao la, hãy lựa chọn điểm đến là những quán ăn nổi tiếng Hà Nội. Cùng nhâm nhi nem nướng, cá bò vừa ngắm nhà thờ lớn, hay thưởng thức bún, phở, xuýt xoa với bánh chuối, kem trong khu phố cổ chắc chắn sẽ khiến nàng “thích mê tơi”. 





Cà phê thơ mộng 

Nếu nàng là tuýp người thích sự yên tĩnh, lãng mạn chỉ riêng hai người, hãy rủ nàng tới những quán cà phê thật đẹp. Hiện nay, tại Hà Nội có rất nhiều quán cà phê, bar đủ phong cách và rất riêng tư cho những buổi tối lãng mạn, thi vị. Một số quán ở vị trí đẹp còn có view ra phố cổ, các trục đường lấp lánh ánh đèn ở Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên, để chắc chắn, trong những ngày này, đừng quên gọi điện đặt chỗ trước! 





Rạp chiếu phim 

Các bộ phim bom tấn vừa bước ra khỏi giải Oscar sẽ lần lượt “ra mắt” khán giả Hà Nội. Hãy chọn lựa những thước phim thật lãng mạn, hay vui nhộn để mang lại cho nàng những tràng cười sảng khoái. Thông thường, những ngày này, nhiều cụm rạp còn có chương trình khuyến mãi, giảm giá cho khách tới mua vé, điều quan trọng là phải đến sớm để xếp hàng đặt vé đúng giờ, và phim mà mình yêu thích. 






Trung tâm thương mại 

Các trung tâm thương mại luôn là địa điểm thu hút với các nàng. Kiên nhẫn cùng nàng đi mua sắm những món quần áo, trang sức là một ý tưởng ít chị em có thể từ chối. Những trung tâm hot nhất thủ đô hiện nay là Vincom (Bà Triệu), Parkson (Tây Sơn), Pico mall (Tây Sơn), The Garden.. 






Chỉ cần xách túi đi bên nàng, tư vấn cho nàng rồi kết thúc trong một hàng ăn ngay trong trung tâm là bạn đã có một ngày vui trọn vẹn. Tại các trung tâm này, bạn cũng có thể kết hợp mua sắm với hoạt động xem phim. 

*

----------


## hangnt

Bước ra từ các rạp chiếu phim, công nghệ 3D đang thực sự trở thành cơn sốt đối với giới trẻ, không bỏ qua xu hướng này, nhiều nơi đã hốt bạc với công nghệ chụp ảnh 3D.
Trên đỉnh tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam, tầng 72 của tòa Keangnam đã thực sự trở thành điểm đến không thể bỏ qua của các bạn trẻ Hà Nội. Đến đây, các bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các dịch vụ vui chơi vô cùng đẳng cấp, đó là xem phim 5D, chơi game, và đặc biệt nhất là chụp ảnh 3D.




_Ảnh chụp từ tầng 72 tòa nhà Keangnam
_
Đánh vào tâm lý của giới trẻ, với sở thích chụp ảnh mọi lúc mọi nơi, dịch vụ chụp ảnh 3D đã trở nên vô cùng đắt khách. Các bạn trẻ sẽ có dịp lưu giữ những hình ảnh của mình trong 1 thế giới 3D vô cùng huyền ảo và độc đáo mà các công nghệ chụp ảnh khác không thể mang lại.



Click this bar to view the full image.




_Những bức ảnh chụp 3D vô cùng độc đáo__Địa chỉ: Tầng 72 Tòa nhà Keangnam - Lô E6, Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm tòa nhà Keangnam 


Tổ hợp vui chơi, giải trí, xem phim Megastar Picomall
Tọa lạc trên tầng 5 của tòa nhà Picomall, khu ẩm thực và vui chơi giải trí, xem phim Megastar Picomall đã trở thành điểm đến lý tưởng cho teen Hà Nội. Với thiết kế vô cùng bắt mắt, chỉ vừa mới bước đến thôi các bạn cũng đã muốn khám phá khu vui chơi này. Một loạt các nhà hàng ẩm thực Á, Âu cùng các món ăn truyền thống của đất nước mặt trời mọc, hay món ăn lẩu thái đặc trưng của MQ Hotpot và món cuốn đảm bảo sẽ hấp dẫn cho những tín đồ ăn uống có gu ẩm thực phong phú.


Nhà hàng Nhật Donburi

Bên cạnh đó, các bạn trẻ cũng có sẽ được thưởng thức những ly nước uống pha chế với công thức đặc biệt, những hương vị khó quên. Đặc biệt, khu vui chơi Timezone sẽ là một sự lựa chọn để xua tan căng thẳng mệt mỏi và đem lại những giây phút tràn ngập tiếng cười cho teen chúng ta. Điểm nhấn đặc biệt trong tổ hợp vui chơi giải trí Megastar Picomall chính là hệ thống rạp chiếu phim với sự đầu tư hoàn hảo, thiết kế hoàn toàn mới của MegaStar Pico Mall sẽ là điểm đến của nghệ thuật giải trí với 7 phòng chiếu phim và 1.150 chỗ ngồi.


Khu vui chơi TimezoneĐịa chỉ: Tầng 5 Trung Tâm Thương Mại Picomall – 229 Tây Sơn – Đống Đa – Hà Nội. 
>> xem bản đồ địa điểm Trugn tâm thương mại Picomall_

----------


## hangnt

Sài Gòn – TP. HCM rộng lớn là thế nhưng những *điểm hò hẹn lãng mạn không có nhiều. Sau đây iVIVU đưa ra một số gợi ý thú vị nhất cho 2 bạn trong buổi hò hẹn sắp tới. Tùy vào hầu bao của mình, các bạn có thể lựa chọn địa điểm phù hợp.

1. Cầu bộ hành Ánh Sao, Q.7



Cầu được gọi là cầu Ánh Sao vì trên bề mặt cầu được thiết kế với những ánh đèn Led chiếu ngược lên. Ngoài ra, ánh sáng bảy màu thay đổi và hệ thống phun nước liên tục hoạt động hai bên hông cầu tạo nên những hình ảnh rực rỡ như trong phim Hàn Quốc. Hệ thống chiếu sáng tạo cho người đi trên cầu có cảm giác đang bước đi trên muôn ngàn những Vì sao. Cầu Ánh Sao là điểm đến ưa thích của những đôi trai gái trong buổi hò hẹn yêu thương hoặc là nơi để những cặp đôi sắp cưới ghi lại thật nhiều hình ảnh lãng mạn.


2. Cà phê bệt ở gần Nhà thờ Đức Bà



Giữa lòng thành phố, khu bán cà phê tự phát này là điểm hẹn hò ưa thích của giới trẻ. Tuy rằng đây không phải là nơi chốn có không gian riêng tư, nhưng dưới tán cây rợp mát, với ly đồ uống bình dân trên tay, câu chuyện của 2 bạn sẽ không biết đến khi nào mới kết thúc. Xung quanh công viên 30/4, 2 bạn có thể ghé thăm Dinh độc lập, nhà thờ Đức Bà, Diamond… hay tản bộ trên những con phố đẹp nhất trung tâm Sài Gòn.


3. Cà phê trên cao




Các bạn đã chán loanh quanh phố xá đông đúc, nếu muốn “chạy” xa khỏi cái không khí ấy, những quán cà phê trên tòa nhà chọc trời ở Sài Gòn quả là gợi ý đáng để thử phải không nào. Một số địa chỉ cho bạn: Café Skyview, 13 tầng (Diamond), Panorama ở tòa nhà Saigon Trade Center số 37 Tôn Đức Thắng, tầng 11 của khách sạn Caravelle ngay công trường Lam Sơn, tầng 23 của khách sạn Sheraton đường Đông Du, Breeze Sky Bar -Tầng 5 khách sạn Majestic (nhìn ra sông Sài Gòn), Rooftop – Level 23 – Centec Tower 72 – 74 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai Q 3… Vì 2 bạn đang ở trên cao nên không khí rất mát, gió thổi lồng lộng, lại có thể nhìn thấy toàn cảnh thành phố lung linh vào ban đêm. Lưu ý là chi phí hò hẹn ở những nơi này khá là tốn kém (khoảng 500.000 VND trở lên)


4. Du ngoạn trên tàu Sài Gòn buổi tối



Ngồi ăn trên tàu, lững lờ trôi cùng dòng sông, ngắm nhìn cuộc sống người dân 2 bên bờ quả là những khoảng khắc thú vị. Kinh nghiệm là bạn nên chọn tầng trên cùng biểu diễn nhạc hòa tấu để đỡ phải nghe nhạc sống ồn ào nhé. Giá cả trung bình, khoảng 500.000 VND/2 người. Địa chỉ: Bến Bạch Đằng, cuối đường Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1, Điện thoại: (84.8) 8230393 -0903 184657


5. Cà phê máy bay



Cùng trò chuyện và ngắm từng chuyến bay cất cánh rồi hạ cánh là cái thú giản đơn được nhiều đôi yêu nhau lựa chọn. Một số địa chỉ cho bạn: Star View (nằm ngay trên tầng thượng siêu thị Văn Lang, Gò Vấp; C.O.C cafe -181 Quang Trung, P.10, Q. Gò Vấp; Đào Nguyên – 77 Quang Trung, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp.


6. Cầu Thủ Thiêm



Cây cầu hiện đại nối liền Q. Bình Thạnh và Q2 nay cũng là điểm đến ưa thích của các bạn trẻ. Buổi tối ở đây cực kỳ mát mẻ, sạch sẽ, hàng quán khá đầy đủ, bên dưới là dòng sông lững lờ trôi. Hai bạn vừa có thể tản bộ trong không khí mát lành ấy vừa trò chuyện để thêm thấu hiểu về nhau.


7. Thả diều ở Q2 và Q7



Trên địa bàn 2 quận này còn rất nhiều bãi đất trống rộng rãi, nơi tụ tập của những người đam mê thả diều. Nếu muốn tham gia vào đội quân ấy, các bạn chỉ cần sắm một con diều, chắc chắn đó sẽ là khoảng thời gian kỷ niệm vô cùng đáng nhớ của tuổi trẻ.


8. Ngắm Sài Gòn từ “tòa nhà búp sen” Bitexco



Hiện nay tầng 49 của tòa nhà Bitexco là điểm ngắm nghía Sài Gòn hoành tráng và rõ nhất của Sài Gòn. Một buổi hò hẹn của cặp đôi tại đây thực sự là lãng mạn chẳng thua gì trong các bộ phim Hàn Quốc. Từ độ cao 178 m, các bạn sẽ thấy một Sài Gòn lung linh và đẹp ngoài sức tưởng tượng. Hiện nay giá vé lên ngắm cảnh là 200.000 VND/người/lượt, các bạn được sử dụng miễn phí kính viễn vọng tại đó.


9. Cầu Phú Mỹ



Cũng như cầu Ánh Sao và cầu Thủ Thiêm, cầu Phú Mỹ từ lâu là điểm hò hẹn được nhiều cặp đôi lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên, một điểm khiến cầu Phú Mỹ trở nên khác biệt đôi chút – đây là cây văng lớn nhất, biểu tượng của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Cầu Phú Mỹ là điểm ngắm hoàng hôn khá đẹp tại thành phố. Phía quận 7, những ánh đèn những tòa nhà cao tầng, hắt sáng như những dải điện màu, lung linh, gợi lên sự trù phú. Phía quận 2, những ngọn đèn uốn uốn con theo con đường cho ta cảm giác như một con rồng sáng rực đang bay qua bầu trời.


10. Nghe nhạc trữ tình tại các phòng trà ca nhạc



Chỉ đơn giản ngồi bên nhau, cùng lắng nghe những bản nhạc trữ tình của Ngô Thụy Miên, Phạm Duy, buổi hò hẹn của 2 người yêu nhau sẽ là giây phút thật khó quên. Một số địa chỉ phòng trà cho bạn: Phòng trà Tiếng Xưa – 442 Cao Thắng, Q.10; Đồng Dao – 163 Pasteur, Q.3; Không Tên – 112 Lê Thánh Tôn, Q.1…
(ivivu)*

----------


## chimlac

Ở hà nội thì nhiều lắm.

----------


## chikchik

Nếu mà bác ở Hà Nội thì xin mời bác vào Royal city nhé! Noel này thì Times city khai trương nữa nên khỏi phải lo về chuyện chơi ở đâu. 2 chỗ ấy nhiều trò mới lạ, ăn uống cũng nhiều lựa chọn, rất thích hợp cho hẹn hò.

Hôm trước em với 1 nhóm bạn toàn các đôi đi chơi ở Royal thấy họ có chương trình tour đi trên xe cổ quanh trung tâm thương mại, giá cũng hợp lý mà oách xà lách, ko bị mỏi chân tý nào. Bác tham khảo thêm nhé!
Trẻ khỏe như tụi mình thì chi phí chỉ 50.000 đồng/khách (ngày trong tuần) và 80.000 đồng/khách (ngày cuối tuần) không bao gồm ăn và từ 150.000 – 180.000 đồng/ khách, bao gồm 1 bữa trưa/ tối tại Nhà hàng Seafood Express hoặc Quà 3 Miền.
Nếu mà đi cùng phụ huynh thì cứ 60 tuổi trở lên với mức chi phí cực kỳ hấp dẫn: 30.000 đồng/ khách (không ăn trưa/ tối) và 130.000 đồng/ khách (có ăn trưa/ tối); Khách thuộc tổ hưu trí của Hà Nội và các địa phương khi thăm quan sẽ được mức giá ưu đãi hơn nữa khi chỉ có 25.000 đồng/ khách (không ăn trưa/ tối) và 125.000 đồng/ khách (có ăn trưa/ tối), mức giá giữ nguyên mọi ngày trong tuần.

Đọc giá mềm như vậy bác đã thấy sướng chưa? quá mềm cho 1 buổi đi chơi với Gấu  :Yahoo!:

----------


## hangnt

*Những cặp đôi khi yêu nhau luôn tìm kiếm những địa điểm thú vị để hẹn hò. Nơi có thể mang lại cảm giác tươi mới cho họ và dễ dàng bày tỏ những tâm sự. Cùng nhau dạo quanh một vòng những địa điểm hẹn hò của những bạn trẻ ở Hà Nội.*

*Tại Hà Nội*

Thời gian gần đây, cùng với việc Hà Nội được mở rộng, không gian yêu của người Hà thành cũng có rất nhiều điểm mới, thú vị. Bên cạnh những địa chỉ quen thuộc như đường Thanh Niên (Hồ Tây), bến Hàn Quốc, bến Nhật Bản, bãi đá sông Hồng, cầu Chương Dương… thì còn nhiều không gian khác là điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng để đôi lứa thể hiện tình yêu. 

*Khu đường Láng - Hòa Lạc*


Đường Láng - Hòa Lạc là tên gọi xa xưa của Đại lộ Thăng Long bây giờ. Khu vực này bắt đầu từ đường hầm gần trung tâm hội nghị Quốc gia khá rộng, có rất nhiều làn đường, lại còn đủ cây cối, bãi cỏ rất thuận tiện cho các cặp đôi hẹn hò tâm sự.

Mỗi khi lên đèn, từng cặp từng cặp đi xe máy, thậm chí cả ô tô tới đây. Không hiểu sao họ sắp hàng rất trật tự và căn đều, cứ khoảng 10 m lại có một cặp “dập dìu”.

*Hồ… Than Thở ở khu đô thị Văn Quán*


Thoạt đầu nghe tên, nhiều người cứ tưởng đang ở Đà Lạt. Ấy nhưng giữa Thủ đô, trong lòng khu đô thị mới Văn Quán (Hà Đông) cũng có một hồ nước mà người dân ở đây quen gọi là hồ Than Thở.

Cái tên hồ Than Thở ở đây không chứa đựng một câu chuyện tình yêu lãng mạn nào mà ẩn chứa trong đó nhiều câu chuyện buồn, nhiều cái chết bi ai… Ấy thế nhưng khu hồ này vẫn thu hút được rất đông những cặp đôi tìm đến bởi lẽ giữa sự ồn ã của phố phường, thì nơi đây quả là một điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng và đầy thú vị.

Từ ngày Hà Nội mở rộng, không chỉ những người sống xung quanh khu vực này tới đây mà đã có rất nhiều cặp đôi không ngại xa xôi từ các quận trung tâm cũng xuống khu vực này. Vào buổi chiều mùa hè, khu vực này rất mát mẻ, có rất nhiều dịch vụ café ven hồ, ăn uống. Còn mùa đông, cái khí lạnh của hồ khiến người ta muốn được gần nhau hơn…

*Đường Kim Mã và đường Phan Đình Phùng*


Đó có lẽ là hai điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng, dành riêng cho những cặp đôi thích chụp ảnh hay cùng đi bên nhau ngắm lá vàng rơi. Thời điểm đẹp nhất của hai con đường này có lẽ vào cuối thu đầu đông khi những hàng cây trút lá vàng rơi lả lơi trong màn sương mờ nhân ảnh.

Nhiều “quân sư quạt mo” đã “thiết kế” cho các cặp đôi mới yêu là nếu muốn chinh phục nàng, thì đây chính là địa điểm nên tới nhất. Bởi lẽ, khung cảnh giữa cây cối, lá rơi, đem lại khiến cho cảm xúc thăng hoa và hình như lời yêu thương cũng dễ thổ lộ hơn.

*Sáng sớm Hồ Gươm: quá lãng mạn*


Hồ Gươm, địa điểm quá đỗi quen thuộc với bất cứ người dân nào đã sinh sống tại Hà Nội. Nhưng có một Hồ Gươm rất khác vào buổi sáng sớm dường như chỉ dành cho những cặp đôi yêu nhau. Nếu bạn và người ấy thích dậy sớm, thì một buổi hẹn hò ở Hồ Gươm sẽ tuyệt vời.

Thời điểm hẹn hò ở đây tốt nhất là từ 6 -7 giờ sáng mùa đông khi màn sương mù vẫn còn bao phủ, cả không gian nơi đây trở nên huyền ảo. Bạn hãy tìm một chỗ gửi xe, nhưng tốt nhất nếu hai bạn cùng đi xe buýt thì sẽ đỡ thời gian tìm chỗ gửi phương tiện.

Trong hơi lạnh của buổi sớm mùa đông, cùng đi bên nhau ở khu hồ nổi tiếng nhất đất Hà thành, cảm nhận hơi ấm từ bàn tay của nhau, rất riêng tư vì thời điểm này ít người qua lại, sẽ làm cho bạn có một buổi hẹn hò đáng nhớ.

*Tại Sài Gòn*

Những cặp đôi yêu nhau không chỉ cùng nhau khám phá ẩm thực hay cafe bình thường hoặc dạo chợ như ngày xưa nữa, họ thích những nơi đem lại cảm giác tươi mới và phá cách hơn.

*Diều* 


Ngoài Đồng Diều ở Q.8, bãi thả diều Hóc Môn đã nổi tiếng từ lâu thì sân chơi diều đoạn đại lộ Đông Tây gần cầu Thủ Thiêm, khu đối diện Lotte Mart đã trở thành bãi thả diều, điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng, thú vị của nhiều cặp đôi. 

Họ sẽ cùng nhau chọn mua diều, cùng học, hoặc lãng mạn hơn, chàng cầm tay chỉ cho nàng cách khiến những con diều bay cao bay xa. Giữa thiên nhiên lộng gió và thoáng đãng, vừa tâm sự, nhớ lại tuổi thơ, vừa nhìn những cánh diều vi vu trên cao, và nếu thích thì mua đồ ăn vặt từ các hàng rong ven đường gần đó, các cặp đôi tới đây không mất quá nhiều tiền để có một buổi hẹn hò vui vẻ. 

*Kịch*


Thời gian gần đây, ngoài các rạp chiếu phim lúc nào cũng đông nam thanh nữ tú thì các sân khấu kịch như Trống Đồng, Idecaf, Cống Quỳnh, Phú Nhuận... cũng thu hút được không ít sự chú ý và trở thành điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng mới của các đôi tình nhân.

Thường các chàng sẽ chọn kịch ma để rủ người yêu đi coi, vừa thưởng thức nghệ thuật lại vừa tỏ rõ sự can đảm của mình. Thỉnh thoảng các nàng sẽ hét lên và ôm lấy tay chàng hoặc hai người rủ rỉ vào tai nhau những ý tâm đắc. Hài kịch cũng là sự lựa chọn tốt để cùng giảm stress và các đôi sẽ thật sự có nhiều tiếng cười bên nhau. 

Phần lớn thời gian diễn ra vở kịch, hai người ngồi trong yên lặng nhưng chính điều đó lại là điều hay ho. Sau đó, họ còn có thể trao đổi với nhau về vở kịch, từ đó hiểu suy nghĩ và quan điểm của nhau hơn. 

*Nhà hàng/ cafe trên cao*


Dù các phố ẩm thực và quán cafe sân vườn, cafe nhạc sống vẫn luôn là điểm hẹn hò thường xuyên của đôi lứa, thì những nhà hàng/ quán cafe  trên cao đem lại cảm giác phấn khích và đặc biệt hơn như tầng 49 của tòa nhà Bitexco, Café Skyview (Diamond), Panorama (Saigon Trade Center)...

Bất cứ ai cũng muốn hẹn hò nơi có thể vừa thưởng thức ẩm thực, đồ uống, vừa được cùng người yêu ngắm nhìn cảnh toàn thành phố trong ánh đèn lung linh nhiều màu, huyền ảo bên dưới, còn gì lãng mạn bằng? Nhất là khi bữa tối ấy có nến, có hoa thơm và tiếng nhạc nhẹ nhàng thì càng khiến cảm xúc trọn vẹn hơn. 

Giá của những nơi này hơi cao, nhưng lâu lâu cùng nhau trải nghiệm điều mới lạ là điều cặp nào cũng muốn và thấy xứng đáng.

*Trung tâm thương mại lớn*


Lúc trước, phần đông các cặp đôi chỉ rủ nhau đi chợ đêm Bến Thành, Hạnh Thông Tây, hay mua sắm ở các shop nhưng gần đây, những trung tâm thương mại như Vincom, Parkson, Diamond, Crescent Mall là điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng cho các cặp đôi. Không phải để mua nhiều đồ hiệu, không phải để thể hiện đẳng cấp mà đơn giản, chỉ là nơi họ có thể vừa bên nhau vừa xem hàng, vừa trò chuyện trong không gian sạch sẽ, đẹp đẽ.

Thêm nữa, trung tâm thương mại còn có khu trò chơi hấp dẫn, nơi hai người có thể hợp đồng tác chiến và hiểu nhau qua những game hay ho. Hay rạp chiếu phim, gallerry, gian hàng ăn... đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu ăn - chơi - xem nên các cặp tình nhân không cần phải ra ngoài trời, sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho ngày nắng gắt Sài Gòn.

*Khu du lịch sinh thái*


Bò Cạp Vàng, Văn Thánh, Vườn Cò (Thủ Đức), Bình Quới, khu du lịch sinh thái Dân tộc thiểu số (Củ Chi)… là những nơi giã ngoại và vui chơi khá ổn, điểm hẹn hò mới cho các cặp thích hoạt động ngoài trời. 

Các đôi có thể vừa picnic với đồ ăn mang theo hoặc mua tại chỗ, vừa tham gia các trò chơi vận động cùng nhau. Xa khói bụi, ồn ào và xô bồ để vui thú với thiên nhiên bên người thương quả là cách lấy lại sức lực nhanh nhất sau một tuần vất vả nhỉ. 

*Khu vui chơi cảm giác mạnh*


Dù phục vụ chủ yếu là các em nhỏ, nhưng khu vui chơi cảm giác mạnh như Thỏ Trắng (công viên Lê Thị Riêng) cũng là một điểm hẹn hò lý tưởng của nhiều người yêu nhau gần đây với những trò dành cho cả người lớn. 

Ngôi nhà ma, tàu lượn, đu quay dây văng... khiến các cặp đôi chỉ có thể nắm tay nhau mà la hét. Nhưng chính những trò mạo hiểm này lại thổi một luồng khí mới vào quan hệ của họ khiến tình yêu luôn tươi mới, nhiều màu sắc.

Những điểm hẹn hò mới như đã giới thiệu của các đôi tình nhân khá lành mạnh và văn minh, không chỉ đem lại cảm giác vui thích mà còn khiến họ hiểu nhau hơn. Nhưng chắc chắn với những kẻ đang đắm chìm trong tình yêu thì chỉ cần bên nhau thì làm bất cứ việc gì, chơi bất cứ nơi đâu cũng hạnh phúc và vui vẻ.

----------

